# All the Aires VS Camperstop Europe? And where to download upto date gps info free?



## Kernow (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello all,
Just looking for a bit of advice as we aren't great with technology i was hoping somebody could advice me on which book to buy for finding aires?

We are traveling through France, Spain, Portugal, Italy, Austria.

I want to know does "Camperstop Europe" have all the same Aires that the individual "All the Aires" series contain? We are trying to keep costs down so if i can get away with one book instead of multiple then great! I dont need lots of photos just gps co-ordinates and a summary of the aire so if this is the only difference then great. Would be great to hear from someone that owns both!

I would like to have a go at loading free gps info in my phones satnav but i dont want to rely on this soley so if anyone can point me in the direction of GPS Poi of aires for these countrys (or wildcamping poi in these countries) then it would be much appreciated.

Cheers ennnn

Kernow


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 7, 2012)

All the Aires is pretty comprehensive, Bord Atlas also covers Europe though the majority of it is in Germany. Think you can download the camperstop data, you can definitly log on to the Bord Atlas site without buying the book, though the cost of tinternet might be a factor...


----------



## John H (Sep 7, 2012)

I use the French publication "Guide Officiel de Aires de Campingcar" which has a far more comprehensive and accurate selection than the British publications but if you have access to the internet your best bet is the French website CAMPINGCAR-INFOS which has the most accurate, most up-to-date and largest selection - as well as being free!


----------



## DRoader (Sep 7, 2012)

Just buy Bord Atlas 2012 or 2013 if its available. It's two A4 sized thick magazines that cover Germany in one and the rest of Europe in the other. Very easy to use and it has an English translation of the camping icons used for each aire/strellplatze. Each entry also has satnav coordinates.


----------



## Kernow (Sep 11, 2012)

DRoader said:


> Just buy Bord Atlas 2012 or 2013 if its available. It's two A4 sized thick magazines that cover Germany in one and the rest of Europe in the other. Very easy to use and it has an English translation of the camping icons used for each aire/strellplatze. Each entry also has satnav coordinates.



Is bord atlas as comprehensive as the others?


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello
The Bord Atlas is great for Germany but not very comprehensive for the rest of Europe.
I think I would go with this one as well  "Guide Officiel de Aires de Campingcar"
Does anyone know where you can buy this near Dunkirk ?

Blue Skies


----------



## Devadave (Sep 11, 2012)

*French Aires...love em!*

follow this link, select your GPS model fill in your email address and they send you FREE the POI of Aires, I use this alongside the "All the Aires" book, but tend to use the GPS more, if we dont like the aire search on POI near to you and trundlle off to the next one...
we are going Sat morning, no sites booked just follow me nose! :wave::cheers:



Aires de services et Etapes pour camping cars


----------

